# Rates for backpack spot spraying



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

As a rule of thumb, I use one ounce of liquid herbicides per gallon h2O in backpack sprayers for spot spraying with just a light mist of spray, not watering or letting it run off. that works pretty well for most stuff. Have to spray some buttercups in flower with Weedmaster (recommended at 3 pts per ac). Anyone hazard a guess as to what that is per gallon, I am guessing going to 1.5 ou will do it at my rate of application, but just curious. Thanks


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

A very common application rate is 20 gallons/acre. At 3 pints/acre, that's 48 oz. divided by 20 gal = 2.4 oz. per gallon. That would give you the same concentration as in a field sprayer.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

True, not sure how "wet" my spray is vs 30 gal but pretty sure mine is less. Especially when I can use higher pressure in a very controlled application


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

You can get a rough estimate of how much you spray woth a backpack. Just mark off a 10x10 area, see how long it takes you to cover it, catch your spray for that same amount of time, and do the math to get there. I can post that if needed, but imagine you probably know.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Lets make this answer a lot simpler. I spot spray buttercup, Texas groundsel, Tansey mustard, dock, pigweed, and goat weed using 28 oz of Weedmaster with added surfactant in 25 gallons of water and get good kill on those weeds. That relates to 1.12 oz of Weedmaster per gallon of water. If I need to kill Carolina horsenettle, I add GrazonNext HL at the rate of 1 oz per gallon of water. Where I want clover to reseed, I avoid using GrazonNext because it has a much longer residual in the soil than does Weedmaster.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

vhaby said:


> Lets make this answer a lot simpler. I spot spray buttercup, Texas groundsel, Tansey mustard, dock, pigweed, and goat weed using 28 oz of Weedmaster with added surfactant in 25 gallons of water and get good kill on those weeds. That relates to 1.12 oz of Weedmaster per gallon of water. If I need to kill Carolina horsenettle, I add GrazonNext HL at the rate of 1 oz per gallon of water. Where I want clover to reseed, I avoid using GrazonNext because it has a much longer residual in the soil than does Weedmaster.


Yeah, I was getting good control on buttercup pre flower with one ounce weedmaster per gallon but after it started to flower needed to go up a little in strength.


----------

